# Wolrd Record - Electric Go-Kart 0 to 60 in 3.4 seconds



## Semper Fidelis (May 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;whD3574H6Ls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whD3574H6Ls[/video]

The run begins around the 1:42 mark.

I couldn't find a video that wasn't in German. Apparently the manufacturer specially designed the cart and used a drive unit normally housed in lift trucks.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (May 9, 2011)

That was cool.


----------

